# 12v tyre inflators help



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

im needing one of those small 12v compressors for tyre inflating. i seem to remember truck air as recommended but cant find any on ebay or machinemart ect .

are the £10 -£20 ones on ebay bad as they look? 300 psi ?????????????

whats good and whats not ?

many thanks :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-106375.html#106375

The second link therein is now:
http://www.international-tool.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=32

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

I found this one to be very good.

Gordon Bennett!!! That was some size of link. 
<<Here>>

Edited to look tidier

Jock


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Argos

Why not use the link button?







it makes a neater job

Truckair supplier <<<,click


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Spykal,

Edited accordingly. 

It's the just practise I needed.    

Jock.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Sorry that was a bit blunt of me  .... but hey :lol: I wish I had that sort of influence at home

mike


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

spykal said:


> Sorry that was a bit blunt of me  .... but hey :lol: I wish I had that sort of influence at home
> 
> mike


You and me both Mike. :wink: :wink: :wink:

BTW, I wasn't joking about the practise. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

many thanks for the links :wink: , i need to practise my searching maybe  .


----------



## tpwigwam (Sep 24, 2006)

hi 
you can get a 300 psi mini one from the AA OR most garages at £4.99 on offer, have got one works well,
cheers trev


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Sorry Trev,

Been there and done that. They are ok for your 26psi car tyre, but not for your 70-80psi MH tyre.

Jock.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

I had no problem pumping up a tyre on my Autocruise which was completely flat, with a cheap (£5ish) pump I bought at a petrol station. Took about 10 minutes. Only problem is getting a long enough high amperage lead to it. Also, blew fuse on cigar lighter outlet. Otherwise fine. Now have one with built in battery to avoid 30 foot cables.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Our "cheapie" just couldn't cope and gave up after taking ages to top up from 55 to 75 psi, but never made it.

Whereas, the one mentioned above from Argos, topped up the pressure in a fraction of the time.

The Truck Air model looks a bit of a beast. That would be my choice if I had to replace again.

Jock.


----------



## 100769 (Aug 29, 2006)

Halfords do a digital one which works off the cigarette lighter. I used mine to check before our first trip and it worked ok. It was bit pricey at £35 but it is safely stowed in the toolbox now - just in case !!

Like all this pieces of kit - dont you just hate it when you get it out of the box, undo the lead to the lighter and then use the connection to the tyre and then try and feed the leads back into the space provided in the plastic outer casing - no chance !!

Keith & Viv


----------



## 100003 (Jul 11, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-106375.html#106375
> 
> The second link therein is now:
> http://www.international-tool.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=32
> ...


This looks like the TruckAir one but much cheaper from Argos 
Argos

I think I'll go for one of them

Keith


----------

